# London1976 T-Bullet progress log (4weeks)



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Just thought i post up a new log while im using T-Bullets. Ive started my cycle today which will last me 4 weeks. I will try and list everything from my training,diet and supps.

Training today looked like this:

Decline barbell bench @ 80kg @ 3x8

Incline barbell bench @ 70kg @ 3x8

Wide grip chins @ 12,6,6

Close grip chins @ 12,8,8

Bentover rows @ 60kg @ 2x6

Seated smith machine shoulder press @ 40kg @ 2x10---70kg @ 1x6

21's @ 2 sets.

50 mins incline walk

DIET

2 scoops Extremes lovely mass with 400ml milk

2 tins of tuna and mixed salad

Orange

Yogurt

Handfull of walnuts

Extreme pro-6

1 chicken breast and savory rice

2 scoops of Extreme mass and 400ml milk

SUPPS

2 Extreme bullets

2 Gaspari Nolvedex XT

Milk thistle

3 Extreme BCA

3 flaxseed oil capsules

My aim: Add lean muscle

Lose bodyfat

Get tighter

Thanks for reading.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I havn't done a prohormone for a long time but you can get some good gains with them, just one question, what are the novadexXT for?......


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Testosterone booster and stop estrogen. I ain't got nolva so this is the next best thing.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

All the test should be in the prohormone, to save you money, I wouldn't worry about estrogen, or aromatisation unless it rears its ugly head, or you have a bad history of this problem, there is nothing wrong with a bit of estrogen it gives you a fuller look imo, I would save what you have and use it as part of your PCT.....


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

So I should use it after the bullets. Went docs last week for a check up and they said my estrogen levels are normal.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Like I say, I would only use tamoxifen if I had issues, tingling that sort of thing, I take grams when on a cycle, and personally rather than use an AI (aromatase inhibitor) like arimidex I add masteron which promotes free test and is an anti estrogen, and a great conditioner, let us know if you get any back pumps off the T bullets, personally I don't mind them, at least I know the stuff is real!!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I would second that, you need the test booster after the bullets (if indeed they work). Your test will be high on the bullets anyway. Read an article on type of training to use on these cycles. It recommends increasing the volume of training rather than putting the weights up too much. Theory being that you will not be able to maintain the increase in poundage after cycle. The time to push the weight increases should be during pct thus making you work hard and allows your body to keep the gains you've made. This is what I will try when I get the time to use the T-bullets.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks fellows, I will use them after the cycle.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

have you got ragin wood yet then lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Not yet mate lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Anymore good tips cal ?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well you could try taking them subanally, better absorbtion :wink:

did you know orals are only absorbed 25%?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

haha i think i give that one a miss mate


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol the % is true tho a three quarters of what you take doesnt make it.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

2nd day in cycle and I've gone from 73kg to 93kg of pure muscle, haha kidding.

Went in today just for cardio but couldn't resisit lifting a little.

Flat bench @ 80kg @ 3x6

flies @ 24kg dbs @ 3x6

t bar row @ 50kg @ 3x10

b/w dips @ 12,12,12

45 mins incline walk.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> lol the % is true tho a three quarters of what you take doesnt make it.


Is that like in making babies Cal....only 1 makes it? :rofl:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Only for this cycle I'm gonna train as much as possible. Gonna mix it about and do mainly compounds and cardio


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

London1976 said:


> 2nd day in cycle and I've gone from 73kg to 93kg of pure muscle, haha kidding.
> 
> Went in today just for cardio but couldn't resisit lifting a little.
> 
> ...


I see your doing only 6 reps on chest... you aiming more for strength??


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have strenght already splint but as I said before I'm just mixing things up mate. 1 day it might be lesser weights with more reps then heavy with less reps


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Do have a training plan dude or you just winging it each sesh with regards exercises or sets or reps etc?

Reason I say is I think it's really hard to progress if you don't plan. A structured plan that shows gradual progression isn't an option imo, it's one of THE key components to improving and is essential to any training plan dude.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I've been doing these phill

bench

wide grip chins

deads

bentover rows

shoulder press

21's

dips

press ups

I do only legs in muscleworks on Mondays.

So mainly compounds mate.


----------



## Ryan101 (Mar 7, 2010)

Will follow you progress. Interested to see the results


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Just 1 more question. I have had this lump under my nipple for a few years now, should i carry on with the bullets


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

What do you mean a lump mate?

TBH if it's been there for years and you've done PH's before I wouldn't think the EB's will do anything untoward.

You don't mind seeing your Dr do you? Have have chat with them dude to put your mind at ease if nothing else.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Had lump since I started training phill. Went docs last month about it and had blood test done, estrogen levels were low but Im gonna speak to a surgeon on Tuesday and see if he can remove the ****ing thing


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

mmm...bit bizarre. Under just the one or both?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Left 1 is the sore 1, I would say it is big cause there shouldn't be any kind of lump behind and the right side is small with no pain.... Strange but I should find out tuesday if the surgeon will remove them.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I feel like I wanna go gym now but it's too late lol. Might go tomorrow for a quick sess. I wanna see if I can bench 150 yet haha


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

You are a looney - fact!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

What makes you think i'm like you phill


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

credit where credit is due london you look good in your profile picture look like you have much more deph

stronger i dont know about that lol

soon as you can shoulder press 80kg in each hand then maybe you can train with me!!!!!!:becky:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

80kg. My little kids can do that franki lol. I'm benching 80kg for 6 reps. You should be benching 100 for 6


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if he can shoulder press 40`s he can bench 50`s...

i`m pleased to be using thick handled 20`s for shoulder press.

i`m fcuk id i know why i cant bench much, but london beats me too..

deadlifts anyone? lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

shoulder pressing 80kg in each hand actually on the shoulder hammer press

and regarding benching i can do 160kg for 3 reps,dont know at the mo but have done it a few times in the past,havent tried that weight for a bit.....

im not that strong on p/deadlifts maybe becoz of my back since i started cabbing its fukced my back up i do 140kg quite comfortably tho for 10 reps but struggle on anything over 180kg ,all in the head i think becoz i dont trust my back.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

given youre only 12lbs more than more thats bloody excellent mate.

you need to work your deads up real slow and you`ll get your confidence back.

good belt would help too.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> given youre only 12lbs more than more thats bloody excellent mate.
> 
> you need to work your deads up real slow and you`ll get your confidence back.
> 
> good belt would help too.


thanks cal


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

franki3 said:


> shoulder pressing 80kg in each hand actually on the shoulder hammer press
> 
> and regarding benching i can do 160kg for 3 reps,dont know at the mo but have done it a few times in the past,havent tried that weight for a bit.....
> 
> im not that strong on p/deadlifts maybe becoz of my back since i started cabbing its fukced my back up i do 140kg quite comfortably tho for 10 reps but struggle on anything over 180kg ,all in the head i think becoz i dont trust my back.


you can bench 160kg for 3 reps... quite the feat


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Flat bench @ 80kg @ 1x8

90kg @ 2x6

sldl @ 100kg 2x10

t bar rows @ 50kg @ 2x10

cable low rows @ 90kg @ 3x8

cable pull downs @ 90kg @ 3x6

Seated 28kg db shoulder press @ 3x6

Dips @ 12,12,10

hanging leg raises 50 reps

45 mins and done. I was moving like a whippet, I was hardly having any recovery time because I felt like I didn't need to tbh. I feel like my strenght has slightly increased. Defo feel more pu

pumped than before. Weight was 73kg now 75kg.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hows the ole libido?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

That department is fine mate, had a bunk up this morning lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

London1976 said:


> That department is fine mate, had a bunk up this morning lol


How is Steve by the way. Lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

More like how's ur ass lol


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

WTF!! I thought London was strong for his size. Frank dude that's very, very impressive 160 for 3, what's your other lifts like and any 1RM's??

I couldn't even get 30's to my shoulders for DB shoulder press, with out looking like a complete 'tard and once there if I managed that after what would need to be a DB "clean" I could not move them off my shoulders I reckon.

In the past I've got 40's out for DB benching and got them in position and in the thinking I can do 80 for 10 flat benching I could knock out 10 for DB bench using 40's to only manage like 4...


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

London1976 said:


> More like how's ur ass lol


Lmfao you wish sunshine lol

not yet anyway lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i benched with 30`s today and was well chuffed


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Plus 20kg bar cal, I'm impressed mate


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hmm bars are 2.5kg 

plus being thick handled that makes a diff too..

ohh slightly better than i thought..


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ur telling me cal u can only bench 65 and a weasal like me can do 90 lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think my form might be slower than yours but yeah thats the embaressing truth


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

London1976 said:


> 80kg. My little kids can do that franki lol. I'm benching 80kg for 6 reps. You should be benching 100 for 6


I can :nod: Sorry couldnt resist.. im not a total :jerkit:


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Sounds like its working well mate.

Just got a question for you. i'm due to start a course of T-Bullets next week and i'm just trying to finalise my plan. Are you running a PCT with this or not? As i've heard varying opinions where some people are and some aren't. I notice you have Gaspari Nolvadex, is this what you are running afterwards as i thought of doing that myself?

Cheers


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm using gaspari with it for 2 weeks just for my precaution and I will do another 2 weeks when I finish bullets.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

okay cool cheers bud


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

benicillin said:


> Sounds like its working well mate.
> 
> Just got a question for you. i'm due to start a course of T-Bullets next week and i'm just trying to finalise my plan. Are you running a PCT with this or not? As i've heard varying opinions where some people are and some aren't. I notice you have Gaspari Nolvadex, is this what you are running afterwards as i thought of doing that myself?
> 
> Cheers


Its Gaspari Novadex not Nolvadex... not the same thing at all!


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

oop, my mistake, sorry!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

back n bi's today

vertical traction 100kg @ 3x8 ( i could of done more weights but only goes to 100)

lat pulldowns @ 75kg @ 3x8

high cable pulldowns @ 90kg @ 3x8

low cable pulls @ 90kg @ 3x8

bentover rows @ 40kg @ 3x8

21's @ 15kg cables @ 3 sets

ez biceps curls 30kg @ 3x6

20kg db curls @ 3x6

finished of with press ups @3x20

Few compliment from people in gym, some of them are saying im looking bigger than usuall (cough cough) i agree tho im feeling pumped all the time.

strength, recovery, appetite, weights in gym have all gone up and only day 6


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

You taking one or two caps a day london?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

2 splinter.

1 in morning

1 with main meal


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

When you have used kre-evo did you take them everyday or just training days?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

well im a machine so i took em everyday franki boy


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> some of them are saying im looking bigger than usual


you wearing 2 pairs of socks bud?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bastard lol:nod:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nah i`m more of a :jerkit: i know who my dad is...


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

haha!!! Quality.


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

Loving it!!:clap2:


----------

